# just some hats



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

just trying to stay busy ..


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Love both of them, especially the first one with the braids! My 2 youngest GD's (14 & 17) would both love one like that. You did an outstanding job on the braids!


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Really cute! Someone is going to be very happy that you needed to keep busy.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Love your hats! The first one reminds me of yarn my Mom used to make me mittens as a child.... I'm sure your hats will be well-loved!


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice! I really like the pink/blue one with the flower!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are great Helga!! I love making ear flap hats!! :thumbup:


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I really like the glass head form. 
That isn't new is it? I'd love to have one like it.

Great hats


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Great hats. I love the flower. Is that an icord?


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Both very special


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Great Hats.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love those hats!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

redquilter said:


> Great hats. I love the flower. Is that an icord?


yes it is an I cord made on this little gadget,goes faster than making it in the machine ,,i used Red heart yarn ,split in half so it is just 2 ply


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh cute! I'll have to look for it. Love an excuse to buy a new gadget!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

redquilter said:


> Oh cute! I'll have to look for it. Love an excuse to buy a new gadget!


amazon..just 10 dollars


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love the hats - I saw the one with the icord flower on Facebook today! We must be in the same group


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Reba1 said:


> Love the hats - I saw the one with the icord flower on Facebook today! We must be in the same group


Reba,yes i think we are


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Mmmm...those hats look so cosy! Is the knitted fabric double layered?


----------



## Elainemy (Feb 26, 2011)

Really nice hats would you share the pattern please.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Both look great, but the first one is my personal hit. First because of the braids and secondly because I love rainbows.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great hats


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Elainemy said:


> Really nice hats would you share the pattern please.


here you go
http://www.lacecarriage.com/chunkyearflaphat.htm


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Suemid said:


> Mmmm...those hats look so cosy! Is the knitted fabric double layered?


sue ...only the brim is doubled


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Cute hats!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice! You have inspired me!


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful creations


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> just trying to stay busy ..


I love both of your hats!! Nicely made!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I love the colorful one with the braids, too.

I've seen quite a few people post the ones the other type, without the braids or ties, but they always seem a little off to me, like something is missing. I guess that's what happens when you are used to seeing something done one way for so long.

I do have one of those I-Cord knitters around here somewhere. I just never think of using it. Had one when they first came out that didn't work well at all and I got rid of it. Apparently it was re-designed a bit, and the newer ones work better. I like the flower you made with it. Opens up some new ideas.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Love your hats.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

well done they are lovely


----------



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

Love the hats! Did you make the rainbow one on a flatbed machine, or did you use your ribber? If so, may I ask how many stitches you used? I have to make 4 very simple beanies with Red Heart yarn, and I can't decide whether to do a double rib, on my Bulky, or a single rib, which my machine doesn't seem to like very much (using all needles), think I need to try alternating needles. I could also use my LK150, but I like the stretchiness of the rib. Thanks!!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

CindyLindy said:


> Love the hats! Did you make the rainbow one on a flatbed machine, or did you use your ribber? If so, may I ask how many stitches you used? I have to make 4 very simple beanies with Red Heart yarn, and I can't decide whether to do a double rib, on my Bulky, or a single rib, which my machine doesn't seem to like very much (using all needles), think I need to try alternating needles. I could also use my LK150, but I like the stretchiness of the rib. Thanks!!


Cindy,i used the brother 260 ,knitted flat ...with Red heart yarn,86 stitches tension3.2
this is the pattern i used ,i just shorten it by 20 rows because it was just to long for my likeing..
http://www.lacecarriage.com/chunkyearflaphat.htm
just ignore the lacecarriage comment lol it does not apply


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

randiejg said:


> I love the colorful one with the braids, too.
> 
> I've seen quite a few people post the ones the other type, without the braids or ties, but they always seem a little off to me, like something is missing. I guess that's what happens when you are used to seeing something done one way for so long.
> 
> I do have one of those I-Cord knitters around here somewhere. I just never think of using it. Had one when they first came out that didn't work well at all and I got rid of it. Apparently it was re-designed a bit, and the newer ones work better. I like the flower you made with it. Opens up some new ideas.


i split the 4 ply yarn so it is just 2 ply ,,been using Red Heart


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Great job they look warm and so pretty..


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Love both of them, each very unique.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Thanx for the pattern. I can't wait to make one.


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

They are both great!! Thanks soooo much for the pattern also!!! I may have to try to resize them for a smaller child...we'll see...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## ladybuggd (Jan 2, 2015)

Can you tell me where the glass head form came from? I'd love to have one!


----------



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

Thanks! That helps.......


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello Helgair 1, My favourite is the multicoloured hat with plaits attached to it. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

ladybuggd said:


> Can you tell me where the glass head form came from? I'd love to have one!


i bought it from PIER 1 more than a year ago
http://www.pier1.com/Recycled-Glass-Head/2188209,default,pd.html


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Helgajr1 said:


> i bought it from PIER 1 more than a year ago
> http://www.pier1.com/Recycled-Glass-Head/2188209,default,pd.html


Thanks! I just ordered one. :thumbup:


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Very cute! Love the color of second one.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Very nice! I love the icord tool! &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## ladybuggd (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you! I went to Pier One yesterday and picked up 2 glass heads to display my hats. They were even on sale! I love them.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> amazon..just 10 dollars


Thanks. I'm off to go shopping now!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Hats are cute! Love the colors.


----------

